# Portable Campsite database



## Vennwood

Can anyone (or Nuke) give me an update on the progress/availability of the awaited pencil stick campsite review database?


----------



## nukeadmin

yup i can 

finally, after a culmination of a years work the app is complete !
a few cosmetic issues are being tweaked, I will be sending the codebase to the usb key manufacturer by the weekend and then 2-3 weeks later it should be in my grubby mitts 

any back orders will be fullfilled immediately and then any orders that come along after that

I will also be approaching dealerships / accessory suppliers to sell on as well


----------



## Vennwood

Thanks Nuke,

Looking forward to getting my grubby paws on it


----------



## cabby

does this mean that NON members will be able to get their hands on this information. 

cabby


----------



## GEMMY

I do hope non members get charged double, or what's the point of being a member here.

tony


----------



## ralph-dot

The map isn't working for me today


----------



## gaspode

GEMMY said:


> I do hope non members get charged double, or what's the point of being a member here.


Some strange logic going on here? :?

If as a non-member you were offered the app at double the price what would you do?

Option 1) - Pay double?
Option 2) - Join MHF (free) and pay the normal price?

Think about it........................... :wink:


----------



## ched999uk

I am looking forward to this app. Any ideas on costs, even an estimate, roughly speaking?

Can you give us a taster of the search/ filter abilities?

Probably way too late (only just bought MH) but I would love to be able to filter so that only sites with MH waste points were listed. Is that going to be possible?

The one on here is great, much better than the CC one even for their sites!!! If I could make 1 improvement, although it may be user error, I would like to be able to filter on multiple things. Like Indie sites in UK.

Anyway geat database and display system can't wait for the usb app.

Thanks.


----------



## ched999uk

gaspode said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope non members get charged double, or what's the point of being a member here.
> 
> 
> 
> Some strange logic going on here? :?
> 
> If as a non-member you were offered the app at double the price what would you do?
> 
> Option 1) - Pay double?
> Option 2) - Join MHF (free) and pay the normal price?
> 
> Think about it........................... :wink:
Click to expand...

Maybe he means non subscribers not non members. If it was to be cheaper to subscribers it may prompt more people to subscribe and renew subsequently. So the site revenue might go up!!!


----------



## gaspode

ched999uk said:


> I am looking forward to this app. Any ideas on costs, even an estimate, roughly speaking?


http://www.outdoorbits.com/icampsites-usb-edition-cross-platform-campsite-database-p-1726.html



ched999uk said:


> Can you give us a taster of the search/ filter abilities?


The search/filter facilities are virtually the same as the main database here except that of course the Google maps can only be used if your PC is online at the time.


----------



## gaspode

ched999uk said:


> Maybe he means non subscribers not non members.


Access to the MHF campsite database is (and always has been) part of the deal for all members, not just subscribers. The USB app is simply an offline version of the online database so to try and restrict use of it to subscribers only wouldn't be logical - although I'm sure Nuke would welcome the extra income. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Maybe, (for certain) I'm not making myself clear, :wink: 
if the subscribers on here that have gone to a great deal of trouble in compiling the database get charged the same as every tom,dick, and harry,from the general populace, they are not going to be best pleased.

tony


----------



## carolgavin

GEMMY said:


> Maybe, (for certain) I'm not making myself clear, :wink:
> if the subscribers on here that have gone to a great deal of trouble in compiling the database get charged the same as every tom,dick, and harry,from the general populace, they are not going to be best pleased.
> 
> tony


That seems perfectly clear to me :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

I have added 145 campsites to the database* I am not miffed

*Plus vetted around 1/3rd of all of the database for GPS accuracy etc.


----------



## GEMMY

How magnanimous. :lol: 

tony


----------



## gaspode

GEMMY said:


> if the subscribers on here that have gone to a great deal of trouble in compiling the database get charged the same as every tom,dick, and harry,from the general populace, they are not going to be best pleased.


Perfectly clear.

What makes you state that only MHF subscribers compile the database? In actual fact the vast majority of sites in the database have been either contributed by non-subscribers or non-members.


----------



## Glandwr

Tony, are you canvassing the formation of a Union? Strength in numbers etc. 

Dick


----------



## GEMMY

Gaspode, non subscribers, non members, why should they subscribe to a database, when Nuke from 3 years ago was worried that non members might be able to download the database,thats why even members couldn't.

tony


----------



## gaspode

GEMMY said:


> Gaspode, non subscribers, non members, why should they subscribe to a database, when Nuke from 3 years ago was worried that non members might be able to download the database,thats why even members couldn't.


No-one will be forcing anyone to subscribe to the USB database Tony, if any member, subscriber or non-member wishes to subscribe to the app so they can access the database whilst offline then they will do so of their own free will. If they choose not to do so then Nuke will suffer a financial loss on the very substantial cost of developing it - simple.

BTW: "subscribe" is a good way to describe the USB app, because unlike the Camping-Car USB database, the MHF version is not a straight "one-off" sale, MHF members will be able to update the database as often as they wish instead of buying a new one every six months by using their MHF user name and password to log on to the online database. The app will also automatically update itself every time a new improved version is introduced.

I think you'll also find that Nuke was originally concerned about "freeloaders" copying the entire database and selling/publishing it as their own property. The database on the USB sticks will be properly protected from any unauthorised copying or distribution.


----------



## ralph-dot

will it include photos?


----------



## peejay

ralph-dot said:


> will it include photos?


Yes it will.

Pete


----------



## ralph-dot

peejay said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> will it include photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

and will they be the photos we added?


----------



## nukeadmin

> and will they be the photos we added?


yup it is a replica of the mhf data 

We have tried to simulate the feel of the mhf campsite database as far as possible in offline mode.

The speed of the application is impressive imho (lol didn't use to be in earlier revision/builds !)

you click on things and they just happen


----------



## peejay

Yes ralph, the same photos that you currently see in the online database.

Pete


----------



## leseduts

How do we order the usb database, or by saying we would buy one when the idea was origianlly posted are we on a list?
Sorry not good grammer but I am sure you will understand my question.


----------



## Zebedee

leseduts said:


> How do we order the usb database, or by saying we would buy one when the idea was origianlly posted are we on a list?
> Sorry not good grammer but I am sure you will understand my question.


They are listed on ODB now, so I would guess you order from there.

Dave

Edit - was finding the link for you, but Nuke beat me to it. :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

just go to http://www.outdoorbits.com/icampsites-usb-edition-cross-platform-campsite-database-p-1726.html leseduts and order it online, and once they are here (approx 2-3 weeks) it will be dispatched direct to you


----------



## GEMMY

I will when I get back, off in 10 days, so too late this time  

tony


----------



## Rosbotham

I'd have thought Tony's idea of giving a discount for subscribers was logical - not necessarily from a "who contributed the data" standpoint, but more from a commercial driver of upselling subscriptions (e.g. subscribe and get a fiver off the stick).

Problem is, there's probably a fair few subs who've pre-ordered who'd then be a little hacked off to discover those ordering later got a discount....

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

But only subscribers to MHF can update, I think.


Dave p


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I've pre-ordered and paid.

If Nuke now decided to reduce the cost to MHF subscribers or members I wouldn't lose any sleep.........

.......there are for more important things to worry about in this world than what might amount to the loss of a couple of pints of beer.

In fact, I'm glad I pre-ordered it and cant wait for it to arrive and be able to use it.


----------



## Telbell

Anyone else having problems getting onto the ODB link?


----------



## Rosbotham

Now the loss of money I can cope with. But expressed in terms of loss of a *couple of pints of beer*, now that's very serious.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Telbell said:


> Anyone else having problems getting onto the ODB link?


No not here.

Just been on site and ordered.

Dave p


----------



## Daedalas

Yes ... I couldn't get the ODB link to work yesterday - so telephoned my order instead and we're looking forward to receiving a nice surprise in the post ... soon!


----------



## trigrem

I remember registering an interest in this many moons ago, but cannot remember if I pre ordered one. How can I find out, and if I did not pre order how do I now order.
It was probably a senior moment.
Doug


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> ......................... and once they are here (approx 2-3 weeks) it will be dispatched direct to you


Well I'm really looking forward to getting mine sometime this week.

I'll then be able to dump my wp doc taken from the virtual brochure which has been a bit clumsy to use but worth the effort.

Will it have an "as at" indicator so we can know what sites have been added since the stick was loaded?

Must go - I think I hear the postman!


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, with extensive Easter travelling for MHFers looming, an update would be good for ETA in our grubby mitts for those pre-ordered and new orders, say.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

sorry guys the icampsites app was complete, the database file alone is >80Mb and when we actually put the files onto a USB Key we noted that the individual platforms i.e. Mac / Linux / Windows couldn't share the same database and this therefore meant we had to have 3 X database files totally 240Mb on the key, the total app footprint was then in excess of 400Mb !!!, with some other resource files we are loading onto the keys this meant little space remaining on the 512mb key and issues would have been faced with updates in the future. As we are trying to futureproof the app, we had to send it back to the developers, who have beavered away and changed it to be shared database in a proper filestructure i.e.

/windows
/linux
/mac
/database
/help

I am loading on the resource files today and finalising the help files and emailing over to the manufacturer.

Apologies for the extra delay but it was felt that the extra outlay (I have had to pay for a further stage of development which won't be passed on in final price) and the delay was worthwhile to release an application correctly formatted and with room to grow.


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> sorry guys the icampsites app was complete, the database file alone is >80Mb and when we actually put the files onto a USB Key we noted that the individual platforms i.e. Mac / Linux / Windows couldn't share the same database and this therefore meant we had to have 3 X database files totally 240Mb on the key, the total app footprint was then in excess of 400Mb !!!, with some other resource files we are loading onto the keys this meant little space remaining on the 512mb key and issues would have been faced with updates in the future. As we are trying to futureproof the app, we had to send it back to the developers, who have beavered away and changed it to be shared database in a proper filestructure i.e.
> 
> /windows
> /linux
> /mac
> /database
> /help
> 
> I am loading on the resource files today and finalising the help files and emailing over to the manufacturer.
> 
> Apologies for the extra delay but it was felt that the extra outlay (I have had to pay for a further stage of development which won't be passed on in final price) and the delay was worthwhile to release an application correctly formatted and with room to grow.


So come on Dave - give us a date.

Personally I'd have preferrred something much less clever and sooner.


----------



## nukeadmin

> So come on Dave - give us a date.


manufacturer said 2 weeks from supply of code


----------



## cabby

would rather have it right than hurry the process. not sure if I am on the list now as it was so loooooooooong ago. :lol: :lol: 
will go and order one now, as it must be more useful than trying to get online on some sites who charge rediculous prices.

cabby


----------



## HurricaneSmith

tonyt said:


> ......Personally I'd have preferrred something much less clever and sooner.


He's right Tony, this is one of those times when size really does matter.


----------



## cabby

well I have ordered one and paid. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## sander4709

I want to order one but can't until they decide how much to charge for postage to NZ.


----------



## peedee

GEMMY said:


> I do hope non members get charged double, or what's the point of being a member here.
> 
> tony


and those that have not entered anything in the database treble. At least non members have an excuse.

peedee


----------



## ovalball

So is there any udate on ETA?


----------



## impala666

*usb campsites*

Copied from ODB
iCampsites USB Edition (Cross Platform Campsite Database)
Please note any orders placed currently will be on backorder until we've finished testing for release. (Current estimated release date 31st March 2011)

It is now 4th of April ...has the gadget been released for sale?

Brian


----------



## Zebedee

Look back up the thread a bit.

The latest news only remains as the last post until someone else posts! :wink: 

Nuke added some information and explanation only this morning.

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp

I also have ordered and paid and I don't mind waiting till it is 100%, Remember all the bad comments the Iphone app was getting cos of a few small bugs ?, Just imagine what it would be like if there were any bugs on something 4 times the price, :x Some would crucify it, after all even if it wasn't next week/fortnight we have been getting around now for years without it.


----------



## Glandwr

Presumably if it's updatable on line any bugs discovered subsequently would be swatted at next update. Or do I expect too much from technology?  

Dick


----------



## nukeadmin

> Presumably if it's updatable on line any bugs discovered subsequently would be swatted at next update. Or do I expect too much from technology


It is indeed able to update online, this was one of the requisite technological points i wanted within the app


----------



## SaddleTramp

Glandwr said:


> Presumably if it's updatable on line any bugs discovered subsequently would be swatted at next update. Or do I expect too much from technology?
> 
> Dick


It will be I would imagine But I was referring to "Some" peoples expectations and complaints that were made in the past, Personally I am always surprised if something electronic and new comes out and there AREN'T any "Bugs".


----------

